# Picked up some new Zebra Danios....But what is this?



## Haldane86 (Jan 25, 2012)

what is this this I find in the bag as well lol must have got scooped by mistake. Anybody know what it is? im guessing a killi of some sort.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Dario dario - Scarlet Badis....http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scarlet_Badis
wish I could find one in my bag of zebras lol


----------



## Haldane86 (Jan 25, 2012)

Well know that we know what it is I have to figure out what to do with it lol I dont want my angel to eat it.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

trade me for my zebras lol I don't know how big it is now , but they only get to about 3/4" max Not sure if the angel would eat it, I do know they stay in the lower strata, maybe the angel won't see it


----------



## Haldane86 (Jan 25, 2012)

The little guy is only about a cm lol maybe a smidge more. Bloody angel eats everything else lol prayers go out to the little fellow. I have lots of hiding place and a fair bit of plant cover so maybe he will make it. I thought it was such a neat thing finding that in the bag though :bigsmile:


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

yes it is very cool to find, had the same thing happen recently but didn't get as nice of a fish, for that matter I am still unsure what is exactly lol


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

if you have plenty of plant cover you might be fine... i've still got some pea puffers in my tank that have so far avoided becoming lunch for my angels


----------



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

We have a few of them, they are so cute. They are always "sitting" in the plants or on the bottom. But mine only like frozen or live food. They love to hunt. So cute to watch... 
And lucky you! You have a male. He will get a nice red with blue on his fins


----------



## Haldane86 (Jan 25, 2012)

long live the mystery fishies lol I just let him out of the bag and he went right for the bottom and into the plants. The angel was to busy chasing zebras to see him


----------



## Haldane86 (Jan 25, 2012)

and... I only paid 25 cents for him lol


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

That is an incredibly lucky find  Hopefully he'll survive, you could sell him?


----------



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

Ya you could easily get $5 or more for him


----------



## Haldane86 (Jan 25, 2012)

Id have to find a buyer lol dont think it would be that easy on the island


----------



## grizadams_7mm (Aug 29, 2011)

If I were on the island I'd totally grab him  Lucky find though, I'm sure he will be fine as long ad he's got somewhere to hide. They are quick little things


----------



## Haldane86 (Jan 25, 2012)

Well he made it through the night  I didnt think he would but very glad he did lol I see a few zebras became angel snacks though


----------

